# Frage zu Visual Basic



## Derber-Shit (23. August 2009)

Hallo. 

Ich bin neu in der Programmiererwelt, bzw. möchte nun anfangen. 

Ich denke, ich möchte mit Visual Basic anfangen, habe gelesen dass es gut für Anfänger sei. habe mir also das Visual Basic 2008 express von Microsoft geladen. Allerdings habe ich auf deren seite auch gesehen, dass es ein Visual C++ Express gibt, was halt eben auch zum entwickeln von spielen gedacht ist. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es besser erst Visual Basic zu erlernen und dann das Visual C++ zu machen, oder kann man auch beides gleichzeitig oder schon jetzt Visual C++ ?

Ich weiß is bisschen viel, sorry...

Gruß vom Shit


----------



## Phil_5 (23. August 2009)

C++ ist eher weniger für Entwicklung herkömmlicher GUI's gedacht sondern eher für komplexere Anwendungen z.B. Spiele.

VB ist mehr für GUI's gedacht, hat allerdings den Nachteil das es nicht so viel Möglichkeiten wie C++ hat.

Ideal für dich wäre C#, das ist eine Mischung aus beiden welche die "Einfachheit" von VB mit den Möglichkeiten von C++ verbindet. 

Da du explizit schon Spielentwicklung angesprochen hast kann ich dir eigentlich folgende Kombi Empfehlen: Fang an C# von der Grundidee her zu verstehen und kombiniers dan mit XNA. XNA ist speziell für Entwicklung von 3D Applikationen (aka Spiele) gedacht, damit kannste sogar Games für die XBox entwickeln (kostet allerdings was wenn du für Konsole coden willst). Damit hab ich so die besten Erfahrungen gemacht und man kann damit wirklich gute Engines schreiben die auch sehr schön aussehen können. 

Aber zuvor sollte man sich mal mit der Theorie der objektorientierten Programmierung beschäftigen


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. August 2009)

ähm. also erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Also sollte ich mir das Visual C# Express 2008 laden? Ok, aber ich finde keine tutorials dafür... hättest du da was gutes im angebot? Für absolute beginner?

Mit der Theorie der objektorientierten Programmierung... was meinst du damit? VB zb. ?


----------



## Shady (23. August 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Aber zuvor sollte man sich mal mit der Theorie der objektorientierten Programmierung beschäftigen



Direkt mit Objektorientierung einsteigen? Denke es würden sich so erst mal ein paar Grundsätze der Sprache empfehlen und wenn es dann bei der Sprache an die Objektorientierung geht, dann würd ich da evtl. was machen...
Vorher ist es sonst zu viel. IMHO...



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Ok, aber ich finde keine tutorials dafür...



Das ist ganz gut für Anfänger


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. August 2009)

ok, und ich sollte dann jetzt auch mit C# anfangen und nicht mit visual basic? Is das Tutorial für Visual C# 2008 Express Edition oder für Visual Basic?

XNA? gibts dafür auch tutorials?


----------



## Shady (23. August 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> ok, und ich sollte dann jetzt auch mit C# anfangen und nicht mit visual basic?



Beides recht verständlich.
Würde an deiner Stelle mit C# anfangen, ist an Java und C++ angelehnt. Damit hast du dann dort, später evtl., mal einen leichteren Einstieg.


----------



## Phil_5 (23. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Direkt mit Objektorientierung einsteigen? Denke es würden sich so erst mal ein paar Grundsätze der Sprache empfehlen und wenn es dann bei der Sprache an die Objektorientierung geht, dann würd ich da evtl. was machen...
> Vorher ist es sonst zu viel. IMHO...
> 
> 
> ...



Das Tutorial kann ich dir auch ans Herz legen, das Buch ist imho gut aufgebaut und du kannst die Kapitel auch sequentiell durcharbeiten.

@Shady:
Ich meinte auch das er bevor er sich mit einem "wirklichen" Programm befasst mit Objektorientierung beschäftigen muss. Zuvor ist es natürlich durchaus von Vorteil die ein oder andere Kontrollstruktur bzw. Datentype zu kennen 


Fazit:
Erstmal das Buch durchackern


----------



## Shady (23. August 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> @Shady:
> Ich meinte auch das er bevor er sich mit einem "wirklichen" Programm befasst mit Objektorientierung beschäftigen muss. Zuvor ist es natürlich durchaus von Vorteil die ein oder andere Kontrollstruktur bzw. Datentype zu kennen



Gut, meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass Objektorientierung mit Kapselung, Vererbung und Polymorphie am Anfang zu hart ist... Lieber erstmal nur prozedural einsteigen, auch wenn C# generell ein objektorientiertes Konzept bietet ist da auch prozedurale Programmierung möglich...


----------



## Phil_5 (23. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Gut, meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass Objektorientierung mit Kapselung, Vererbung und Polymorphie am Anfang zu hart ist... Lieber erstmal nur prozedural einsteigen, auch wenn C# generell ein objektorientiertes Konzept bietet ist da auch prozedurale Programmierung möglich...



Ja natürlich ist es schon ein etwas höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad wenn man in die Tiefe einsteigen will, jedoch ist es prinzipiell von Vorteil auch zu wissen was zumindest Klassen u. Methoden sind, in welchen Zusammenhang die zu einander stehen und für was sowas von nutzen sein kann. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt es häufig bei Beginnern zu Problemen, speziell bei der Referenzierung bzw. Anwendung selbst geschriebener Klassen da viele ja erst garnicht wissen was den eine Klasse ist  

Plymorphie, Vererbung und Co ist dan schon eher was für Fortgeschrittene. 

Ich denke soweit sind wir uns einig: Das Buch ist sehr gut und damit wird Derber-Shit auch einen vernünftigen Einstieg in C# bekommen.

Der Vollständigkeit zu Gute will ich dan auch noch mal eben einen Link über XNA posten:
Riemers XNA Tutorial > Home  <-- Das hilft eine Idee davon zu bekommen, wie man was realisieren könnte.


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. August 2009)

vielen dank bis jetzt. 

Frage an Shady: Das Tutorial, dass du gepostest hast, soll ich dazu Visual C# 2008 Express verwenden? Is das dafür gedacht? Oder was mussi ch da nutzen?


----------



## Shady (24. August 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt es häufig bei Beginnern zu Problemen, speziell bei der Referenzierung bzw. Anwendung selbst geschriebener Klassen da viele ja erst garnicht wissen was den eine Klasse ist


Und das halte ich für ganz zu Beginn auch schon fast zu viel, für jmd. der noch nix programmiert hat. Lieber erstmal ein paar Strukturen, Grundbefehle kennenlernen, dann die Methoden und dann können wir bei Klassen usw. weiter machen. Meine Meinung...



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Plymorphie, Vererbung und Co ist dan schon eher was für Fortgeschrittene.


Sind wir uns einig. 



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Frage an Shady: Das Tutorial, dass du gepostest hast, soll ich dazu Visual C# 2008 Express verwenden? Is das dafür gedacht? Oder was mussi ch da nutzen?


Ja, kannst du dazu nehmen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. August 2009)

vielen dank.


----------



## Shady (25. August 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> vielen dank.



Passt schon. Wenn du Fragen hast, jederzeit hier oder per PN.


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. August 2009)

vielen dank für das anbieten weiterer hilfe.


----------



## kmf (26. August 2009)

Schau dir vielleicht auch mal Qt an. Was Einfacheres ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, außer Scripting mit AutoIt. Für Games und so natürlich net geeignet, aber um schnell zu einem ansprechenden Ergebnis zu kommen, allemal. Ansonsten empfehl ich dir Java. Viel einfacher als C++ und Entwicklungsumgebung Visual Studio Express Editions 2008 SP1 gibet sogar für lau.


----------



## bingo88 (3. September 2009)

Java ist natürlich auch ne Option. Dazu gibt es auch Bücher bei Galileo Computing openbook.


----------



## lord-elveon (14. September 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass du mit C# anfangen solltest (habe ich auch gemacht  ). Und Tutorials gibt es wie Sand am Meer:  da gibts du einfach dein problem ein und du kriegst alles und noch mehr. Bei XNA gilt das selbe. 

Java hat den tollen vorteil, dass du fast ungeändert deine codes für webseiten verwenden kannst, allerdings ist das nüscht wenn du wirklich komplexere programme machen willst, die nicht zwingend fürs web sind (nebenbei: mit c# geht so was ähnliches fürs web, aber das brauchst du so früh net)

Visual Basic hat nur den Vorteil, dass du es überall starten kannst, bei C# bräuchtest du noch .Net Framework, das is aber je nach Rechner mit einer Version vorinstalliert (XP: 2.0, Vista & 7: 3.5). Nur mal son zum wissen bevor du denkst nichts klappt. VB ist halt nur ein bissel einfach (-> keine expliziten typendeklarationen etc...) deswegen, wenn du gleich mit c# anfängst, dann wirst du später keine frustmomente mehr erleben.

@bingo88: dazu braucht man keine bücher, wie gesagt, es gibt genug im web.

grüße lord-elveon


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2009)

also generell sind alle imperativen Programmiersprachen vom grundprinzip her gleich aufgebaut. also if, for und while schleifen zum bsp, datentypen, konstanten... also kennst du eine sprache gut, kennst du alle in grundzügen gut ^^ sieh es als dialekte an. wenn dich nen sachse zublubbert isses nich immer einfach das zu verstehn, aber man kann es verstehn. ok, so manche omi vom dorf spricht auch schonma gern marsianisch xD aber ich denke du weist was ich sagen will. daher isses meiner meinung nach auch nich sooo wichtig zu fragen, welche sprache nun genau. c# würd ich aber auch empfehlen, da es einfach aktuell is. aber da haben die anderen ja schon schöne antworten gegeben.

und obs nun unbedingt visual sein muss - die sprache is immernoch die selbe wie kA borland c# (wenns das gibt ^^). nur die entwicklungsumgebung macht da nen unterschied. da gibts grottige (wo man auch gleich im editor arbeiten kann ><) und sehr gute. is bei mir aber zu lange her. hab atm zuviel mit php gemacht und kA mehr was nu bei c# gut is un was nich ^^


----------



## bingo88 (15. September 2009)

lord-elveon schrieb:


> @bingo88: dazu braucht man keine bücher, wie gesagt, es gibt genug im web.
> 
> grüße lord-elveon


Das ist ein openbook. Da kann man sich das ganze Buch kostenfrei als HTML ansehen (ich glaub sogar runterladen). Gibt's auch für C# 2008. Muss man also nicht kaufen.


----------

